# Jumping - Seeing a stride



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2010)

Years ago when I started show jumping it was very much taught that a rider should have an eye for the stride and it was the riders job to place the horse at the correct point for take off.

Coming back to lessons and competing after a break the teaching now seems very much to focus on the canter and get the quality of that right and the jump will follow naturally.

Trouble is I can't seem to get out the habit of looking for a stride!! Also whenever you hear commentators talk about riders at a higher level you see them talking about seeing a stride miles out or always putting the horse on the right take off stride etc etc.

So just out of interest do you jump seeing a stride or not?


----------



## LEC (18 September 2010)

Seeing a stride is all about being in the correct canter to the fence. I think that riders are not taught this way now as I think it introduces a lot of panic about whether they can see that stride and actually if they concentrate upon the quality of the canter the stride will nearly always be there anyway.

I can see a stride and this leaves me in terrible paralysis unable to make up my mind about what I want to do sjing! HI know its because the canter is wrong and I normally make the wrong decision.


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2010)

LEC said:



			I can see a stride and this leaves me in terrible paralysis unable to make up my mind about what I want to do sjing! HI know its because the canter is wrong and I normally make the wrong decision.
		
Click to expand...

That is EXACTLY how I feel too!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 September 2010)

i fortunately have a decent eye, and current horse is uber easy to set up so 99.999% of teh time we end up bang on, and if not, we both know its going to be a touch deep/far off, he's one of those that has such an easy canter you CANT miss him!

canter has to be adjustable and balanced with at least 4 *gears* but i very much think you do have to look for a stride anyway.


----------



## WellyBaggins (18 September 2010)

I can see a stride, ie I can see if I am on the right one but if I am on the wrong one I go into melt down, would be better off just riding the canter........  but I can't  Oh and if there is a long one to be found, I'll find it


----------



## alainax (18 September 2010)

Yup I still go 
" one.... two....threee..."
or
"one.. two,waaa"


----------



## ArcticFox (18 September 2010)

I look for a stride, I think it helps as you know when you are miles off and can correct it.

A balanced canter is very important and they must respond by being able to shorten or lengthen, I find it very had when my instructor tells me not to see a stride!  the horse must learn to help itself when you are wrong but when I am competing I will always look for a stride.


----------



## diggerbez (18 September 2010)

i can see a stride- its just sometimes that its a stupid stride that is 4 miles off the jump that i see  when the canter is right then i see the right stride every time- so i don't think its so much telling you something different, its just a different way of approaching the same problem? my trainer will see the perfect stride 99% of the time- but that is probably because the canter is right...?


----------



## star (18 September 2010)

emmyc said:



			I can see a stride, ie I can see if I am on the right one but if I am on the wrong one I go into melt down, would be better off just riding the canter........  but I can't  Oh and if there is a long one to be found, I'll find it 

Click to expand...

that's me too   took off a whole stride before my horse this morning and then met his neck when he did take off - sore nose!


----------



## bigboyrocky (18 September 2010)

i never used to be able to see a stride with my boy.. and its taken me this long to feel pretty confident that we will get it right 9/10 times. I think thats because ive got to know his canter, and can now ajust it and still keep enough power to clear the fence. I think its all down to having an ajustable canter, getting to know your horses canter, and also getting to know you horses capabilities eg some horses wouldnt be able to take a flyer at a 1.10 spread others woudl find it a doddle.. some horses prefer to get in deep etc.. i think its just getting to know your horse, but admittedly my 'seeing a stride' has improved


----------



## HammieHamlet (18 September 2010)

i have always been taught that you need to be right to the fence, two strides before it. After that you dont interfere. Apparently someone asked john whittaker what to do if you hadnt managed to arrive at the correct spot for those two strides and his answer was - 'do nothing- just arrive at the right spot two strides out. End of'


----------



## NicoleS_007 (18 September 2010)

Im hopeless at seeing strides lol i can tell if im going to get to close or to far away likr 2 strides away and just tend to go "Cr*p wrong stride" and kick for dear life  my horse is also hopeless at seeing a stride ... were just not natural jumpers


----------



## Navalgem (18 September 2010)

I can see a stride and get my horse on it when the canter is good, when the canter is bad we have terrible rounds, usually clear because he's very talented and we're only jumping lower levels BS but its usually a heart in mouth moment.  If he's behind the bridle it's a nightmare as I can't change it, if i try to collect he's trotting and if i try to lengthen he runs on the forehand and flattens.  

I think seeing a stride is a bit of both. If the canter isn't good, even and rhythmical how can you judge or change anything in order to get to the correct take off point?!


----------



## Britestar (18 September 2010)

I can see one if its right or wrong, but can't do anything about it if its wrong! 

I have somewhat spoilt my horse because of this, hanging on, looking for the right one, but over the last six months, have had lessons with someone really good, who has worked hard to make me just concentrate on the canter - and it does work.

Only prob is, that in a crisis, I revert to type, hang on, make him bounce, and oopsy!

Rather like Star, I saw a long one last week at the RC Champs that ponio didn't, but my nose broke


----------



## star (18 September 2010)

Britestar said:



			Rather like Star, I saw a long one last week at the RC Champs that ponio didn't, but my nose broke 

Click to expand...

ouch!  i just saw stars for a few strides!  his neck is hard!  i've only just got him so getting used to how he jumps.  2nd round was fab - just concentrated on keeping the canter rhythm and we met almost every fence on the right stride.  maybe that will help me stop trying to see a stride and just concentrate on the rhythm!


----------



## Britestar (18 September 2010)

Stars and tweety birds! I was stunned for a min then it was 'oh pick one of those 4 choices at fence 7' and hope it was the right one!


----------



## AprilBlossom (18 September 2010)

alainax said:



			Yup I still go 
" one.... two....threee..."
or
"one.. two,waaa"
		
Click to expand...

LOL ditto this!!!


----------



## jumptoit (18 September 2010)

When I'm riding a proper horse I can see a stride pretty well and I'm getting better at keeping a rhythm, but with PP she prefers to sort herself out, 99.9% of the time she's spot on but the 0.1% that are wrong are normally a demolition job . . . . . . like today!


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2010)

jumptoit said:



			When I'm riding a proper horse I can see a stride pretty well and I'm getting better at keeping a rhythm, but with PP she prefers to sort herself out, 99.9% of the time she's spot on but the 0.1% that are wrong are normally a demolition job . . . . . . like today!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! What happened?


----------



## jumptoit (18 September 2010)

We crashed through fence 1 on the XC, it was like the 1st fence at Richmond (brush covered roll top) and she thought we'll brush though it, it will be fine, only it was solid and she took half the fence with her tripped and I landed on the floor but got back on pretty quickly and she was fine round the rest . .oops! But she's not got a mark on her so obviously the fence came off worse - held the course to fix it !


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2010)

jumptoit said:



			We crashed through fence 1 on the XC, it was like the 1st fence at Richmond (brush covered roll top) and she thought we'll brush though it, it will be fine, only it was solid and she took half the fence with her tripped and I landed on the floor but got back on pretty quickly and she was fine round the rest . .oops! But she's not got a mark on her so obviously the fence came off worse - held the course to fix it !
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! At least you are both ok!! Bet she will balloon a brush next time so hold on tight!
Was it a nice course? I was unsure whether to do it or Aske - picked Aske. What was the ground like?


----------



## jumptoit (18 September 2010)

She jumped the one later on big, bless !

Ground was fab, lovely event, nicely run, fantastic course but pretty big tbh quite a few questions definitely the biggest I've jumped all year and the first time I have seen what I think is a frangible (sp?) pin in a BE100! Dressage warm up was a bit on the small side, but I would still go back again next year just a shame they only run once a year and it was very easy to get to as well .


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2010)

Well it has been taken over by Ian Stark so I did think it may be a toughie!
Maybe one for the list next year then.
You need to do a full report


----------



## jumptoit (18 September 2010)

I was expecting it to be big, but some real rider frighteners with an open spread and trakehner!

Full report will be available some time tomorrow, rather tired now and would quite like to see how many time pens first - though my Mum says she thinks the commentator said I was inside the time still, typical !

It's on my list for next year if I haven't sold her by then .


----------



## xspiralx (18 September 2010)

I try not to worry about seeing a stride - if I concentrate on having a good canter and keep a rhythm then I tend to get fairly good spots. If I worry about it then I fiddle and faff and kill the canter and then it all tends to go pear shaped.

I can feel if I am right or wrong, and kick on or hold if I need to, but I can't see a stride really far out well enough to place the horse at a perfect spot each time - more's the pity!


----------



## Bearskin (18 September 2010)

[QUOTE

canter has to be adjustable and balanced with at least 4 *gears* but i very much think you do have to look for a stride anyway.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely.  If you have a balanced canter, with good rhythm and impulsion, up to a certain height you can sit and allow the horse to work it out for himself.  Above a certain height you need to be able to adjust that "perfect" canter so that the horse has the best chance of clearing the fence.  If the rider is first taught how to ride a balanced, rhythmic canter, with impulsion, they can then be more easily taught how and when to adjust the stride if neccessary.


----------



## floradora09 (19 September 2010)

alainax said:



			Yup I still go 
" one.... two....threee..."
or
"one.. two,waaa"
		
Click to expand...

Haha same! I can normally tell if I'm on a good stride, but I can never make up my mind what to do if I'm not, and then it's a case of one, two, arrgh!  xx


----------



## Rosiefan (19 September 2010)

Rosie used to be able to see a stride on any horse from miles out (people used to comment on it) but it was one of the things she lost when she crashed and she used to get very annoyed with herself.  I don't know if the ability is gradually coming back or if she's found ways of coping with it but the jumping is getting much better. 
I guess I'm trying to say if you can see a stride that's good and if you can't that's ok too because there are other ways of getting it right .


----------



## shark1 (19 September 2010)

i dont find it hard now, but i used to come round to the fence and freeze if what i saw was wrong, and didnt do anything about it! which seems a common problem?! 

Now i (most of the time!) can come round to the fence and sort things out in plenty of time. I think thats from riding very green horses though who dont have adjustability let alone a decent canter half the time, you HAVE to set up early and react quickly or you really get yourself in a mess!


----------



## Chermar (20 September 2010)

seeing a stride is both a gift and a curse!! I can see from 4 or 5 strides out if I'm going to be right or wrong and up until about 2 weeks ago if we where wrong I let the horse get in deep.  I've now come down a class to get my confidence about asking the horse to go earlier and being a little more assertive as my horse really does look to me to make the decisions (still a novice, and so am I) but when I just sit and do nothing you can be 100% sure we'll have that fence down!! But the horse is more that capable when we take that 1/2 stride out of clearing the fence and does 99.9% of the time, hence why I now have to be the boss.  Some people are lucky like my OH and BF their horses make that decision for them, they never look for strides or worry like I do.


----------



## Natpillai (20 September 2010)

Like a lot on here, I can see quite a way off if I'm right or wrong, but correcting it is a different matter!!  Agree, if I have the canter right I know my horse will generally jump it - my worst failing is killing the canter on the corner because I'm fiddling trying to get the stride - as soon as my horse drops behind the leg you've had it!!

Current horse has taught me a hell of a lot about the importance of the canter - although he's a bit 'special' in terms of seeing a stride as you can be bang on for a good shot but he's extremely spooky so might suddenly sit right back and then you've lost it!!  Doing a lot of gymnastic work at home so he can basically jump about 1m10 from half a stride out - has made me a lot more confident in terms of pushing him on for a fence when he backs off - I used to just give up a stride out if he sat back on me as thought there was no way we'd make it over - but he's proven to me now that he can jump a bl***y big fence from nothing (as long as he hasn't dropped behind the leg).

So I go for the good canter every time.


----------



## Steorra (20 September 2010)

Jumping isn't really my game but it's so interesting to read these comments.  I think that like so many things in riding it varies from horse to horse.  My last horse would only jump if his canter was spot on and I placed him very precisely (fortunately he was a dressage horse with a very elastic canter and I have no showjumping ambitions!). Left to his own devices he would either panic and refuse or hurl himself over the fence from what felt like miles away!

I am now occasionally riding a friend's ex eventer.  He has politely but firmly made it clear that I cramp his style if I interfere  All I need to do is set up a balanced, rhythmic canter and he does all the rest.


----------



## FigJam (20 September 2010)

I really struggle to see a stride and have also been told by more than one instructor that it is indeed all about the canter- get it right and the strides will just appear and the jumps will just happen, no bother!  That's the theory...! 

I panic and hook, I think this has largely crept in because I know my horse prefers to go off a short stride than a long one and is athletic and careful in the process.  But I really need to sort out my canter and get thinking more forwards/positive in order to get more regular nice strides and jumps and less "panic, hook" moments.


----------



## MagicMelon (20 September 2010)

I can see a stride, its just trying to achieve that stride I struggle with! For some reason I am much better at it in jump off's turning tight into fences - I guess because if coming on a circle to it, you can just make the curve to it slightly bigger or smaller.  However, if I have to come to a fence from far away - it gives me WAY too much time to think about it and then change my mind, then change it back again to the point that 2 or 3 strides away I just kinda give up and say to horsey to figure it out - which luckily usually works out ok as he's extremely good to me and will jump off any stride!  I do seem to be able to see a stride better in the higher classes though, I think because I'm trying to get a better canter whereas if its just a 1.10m I just kinda float round.

I would never buy a pro-started horse though for this very reason, most of them seem to refuse if not put on the perfect stride whereas any youngsters I bring on learn early on that they have to fend for themselves and help me out too!  I do a lot of cross country so maybe that's where I've learnt that!


----------



## WellyBaggins (20 September 2010)

You make a good point Magicmelon, I am MUCH better off a shorter approach (but weirdly prefer a longer one!?!?) 

I also agree with you, my youngsters have to learn to help out as I will sometimes leave them to their own devices if I cannot make a decision, luckily they don't seem too phased!!


----------



## Kenzo (20 September 2010)

I know what you mean, I've always had this thing in my head about seeing a stride, being able to shorten and lengthen, I good at knowing what I should of done after the jump, hence wanting to learn and improve on it during a lesson, but it not always something you can practice doing on a regular basis if youre not riding a good jump schoolmaster on a regular basis, if youre riding a green horse, or one that's starting out, or something that has its own 'problem' I get told to just sit quiet and stop being such a control freak , let the horse learn, providing we keep a the same rhythm all the way round the horse must learn themselves, why make the job harder if you teach them right from the start, I agree in some ways but obviously I guess it depends on the circumstances and the individual horse.


----------



## DarkHorseB (20 September 2010)

So it seems that most of us do still bother about a stride which makes more sense to me. I do understand the canter makes a big difference but like MM do find it easier the shorter the distance. It is usually when I have ages to think about it I screw up.

Funnily enough I never worry about a stride XC - I seem to be able to see one better with more pace and my horse is quite capable of standing off or shortening and seems to think for himself out there. It is maybe just a case of me trying too hard SJ and becoming too tight. He is young and green still and actually very different to my previous horses because he is more adjustable. My last good SJ very much took you to a fence on his terms (at speed!!) so I had less of a choice in the matter!! As some of you have pointed out more choice actually = more dilemmas!!


----------



## lisab (20 September 2010)

Magic Melon you are funny - "if it's only 1.10"!!!  That is something I would love to say one day.  And I don't know how you dare to go bigger if your stride eye is dodgy.

But me too for being better in the jump off and coming in short - less time to worry and faff and also the "gogogo, red one please!" mentality kicks in.  My instructor makes me come off a long run up on purpose because he knows I'm crap at it.  Ratbag.

And I don't worry about it xc either.  It's really nice to see that many of us suffer from the same quirks.


----------

